# Récupération d'albums créés au sein de l'ipad



## shaikos (6 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Voici le problème que je rencontre. J'ai + de 600 photos sur mon iPad dont environ 400 qui ont été rajoutés, au fur et à mesure de leur importation, dans un album que j'ai créé directement dans l'ipad. Le problème, c'est que je branche l'ipad, iPhoto me regroupe ces 600 photos. Pas possibilité de récupérer mon dossier photos déjà bien organisé. Il serait long et fatiguant que je me mette la quête de ces 400 photos et de les sélectionner une par une ... Y'a t il une solution contre ça ?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## shaikos (6 Février 2012)

Bon, ça n'a pas l'air d'être possible même en essayant avec transfert d'image et aperçu ... Mais j'ai résolu mon problème grâce au logiciel phoneview ! Il m'a bien affiché mon album et un glissé - déposé en qq secondes a résolu mon problème 

Logiciel payant. Version de démo pendant 7 jours avec une limite dans le nombres de fichiers à transférer ... Achat ou crack, vous faites ce que vous voulez ^^


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Février 2012)

Merci de l'info en tout cas !


----------

